# Who masters TSFH?



## Rv5 (Aug 25, 2014)

Does anyone know, (or if they're around) if Nick Phoenix and Thomas Bergersen master their TSFH albums themselves?

It's some of my favourite production - it's like they have a 'silk' button to insert silkiness. Would be interested in knowing what desk/outgear may be involved for geek purposes. Some frankly incredible work going on from composition through to mastering; particularly interested in the mastering here.


----------



## Den (Aug 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-JGPLKrCNY

I don't know but it doesn't sound right to me.
It is overcompressed, no dynamic and no full bandwith with music master.

Listen how sounds real analog mixer production. The video is only 360p.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvNsPeY_VbM

Shankar Ehsaan is one of the best Indian stars.
Fem. Vocal recording was in my studio.


----------



## holzlag0r (Aug 25, 2014)

Thomas Bergersen masters his new Album (Sun) himself.

I agree that they are overcompressed (about 6-9dB DR), but the rest is just great.


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 25, 2014)

Den @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Listen how sounds real analog mixer production. The video is only 360p.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvNsPeY_VbM
> 
> Shankar Ehsaan is one of the best Indian stars.
> Fem. Vocal recording was in my studio.



Sounds real nice!!

But I love that they smack it through the roof. It still retains a lot of clarity - everything can still be heard. It just depends on the type of music and its function as well as taste. If you look at the wav form or through an analyser the tracks are all-out compressed in places left right and sides but still things come through. I suspect side-chain compression must have its uses here?



holzlag0r @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Thomas Bergersen masters his new Album (Sun) himself.
> 
> I agree that they are overcompressed (about 6-9dB DR), but the rest is just great.



Ah cool - so perhaps also for the other stuff? The virtual 'in-sleeves' just say mastered at Two Steps From Hell's studio say for Skyworld for example.


----------



## JCmusik08 (Aug 25, 2014)

I happen to love the Two Steps mastering as well. I think the music retains a ton of dynamic range while still being audible, especially while they mix styles like orchestra and edm or metal. Wouldn't be suprised to find out thomas bergesen masters his own stuff as well


----------



## sluggo (Aug 25, 2014)

Youtube audio at less than 720HD is compressed to a point beyond any worthwhile listening experience.


----------



## holzlag0r (Aug 25, 2014)

sluggo @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Youtube audio at less than 720HD is compressed to a point beyond any worthwhile listening experience.


YouTube is only doing data compression afaik.


----------



## Den (Aug 25, 2014)

Rv5 @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Den @ Mon Aug 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Listen how sounds real analog mixer production. The video is only 360p.
> ...



I think it was mixed on A.R. Rahman studio in Bombay on the Neve RS88. We talked thru Skype camera.


----------



## Den (Aug 25, 2014)

sluggo @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Youtube audio at less than 720HD is compressed to a point beyond any worthwhile listening experience.



Listen again that vid that I posted, and it is only 360p.

When material is mixed properly it will sound good even on 128bps MP3.


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 25, 2014)

JCmusik08 @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> I happen to love the Two Steps mastering as well. I think the music retains a ton of dynamic range while still being audible, especially while they mix styles like orchestra and edm or metal. Wouldn't be suprised to find out thomas bergesen masters his own stuff as well



Yeah this is totally it - so so much going on, the masters are hitting the roof, but everything retains clarity in a musically pleasing and coherent way (to me).


----------



## madbulk (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm almost always displeased with the mastering on TSFH stuff. I imagine it's a simple business imperative and completely purposeful. Love the work, obviously, or I wouldn't care at all. I wish there were a way to get a less compressed version.


----------



## sluggo (Aug 25, 2014)

Den @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> sluggo @ Mon Aug 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Youtube audio at less than 720HD is compressed to a point beyond any worthwhile listening experience.
> ...




So then, why not listen to a 44.1k cd or hi res audio of any kind and enjoy it THAT much more. Avatar still LOOKS good on a tube TV in SD. But don't you like to watch it in IMAX 3D?

My point is that you are talking about mastering when your listening channel is youtube.

This whole mastering conversation becomes much more clear when you start listening to 'HD' music on very good speakers, which I assume you have.

But everyone here is a pro and already knows that. 

How about, just for argument's sake, you A/B that youtube link (which I personally think sounds boxy and small, like everything on youtube) to the CD or some other HiRes recording.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 25, 2014)

When it comes to yt, dont look at the *quality* setting for how the audio should - or does - sound. It all depends on what the original audio format was. Usually the higher the quality setting, the better the audio quality. But not always. There are 360p videos out there that have much better audio quality than some 720p vids. Just b/c the yt quality setting is higher, does not mean you are getting better audio.

Cheers.


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm a bit of an audiophile and am lucky enough to have access to some ATC SCM 70 ASLs with ATC c6 sub with ATC sca2 preamp so fidelity is important. This system is not forgiving! The TSFH stuff - I'm talking about their public release albums, it might be the industry releases are provided differently. Certainly not to everyone's taste and it's by no means saying limited, compressed and squashed is the way. However I marvel at the TSFH production and think it serves the music remarkably. To get it that compressed, that loud but still retain clear detail, dynamic and musicality - I find it amazing!


----------



## jemu999 (Oct 17, 2014)

Den @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-JGPLKrCNY
> 
> I don't know but it doesn't sound right to me.
> It is overcompressed, no dynamic and no full bandwith with music master.
> ...



Vocals sound amazing Den. Is the vocalist Bosnian?


----------



## Den (Oct 20, 2014)

jemu999 @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> Den @ Mon Aug 25 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-JGPLKrCNY
> ...



Thanks. Yes, she is.

http://www.singerspro.com/uk/view.php?uid=72138


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 21, 2014)

Rv5 @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> I'm a bit of an audiophile and am lucky enough to have access to some ATC SCM 70 ASLs with ATC c6 sub with ATC sca2 preamp so fidelity is important. This system is not forgiving! The TSFH stuff - I'm talking about their public release albums, it might be the industry releases are provided differently. Certainly not to everyone's taste and it's by no means saying limited, compressed and squashed is the way. However I marvel at the TSFH production and think it serves the music remarkably. To get it that compressed, that loud but still retain clear detail, dynamic and musicality - I find it amazing!



'thing is.......you have control of the volume knob.
most commercial audio media players including iTunes, Spotify internet and radio transmissions will play back something that's dynamically crushed at a quieter level than music with a wider dynamic range. Now I shouldn't have to say this here, should I?


----------

